# My First tiel :)



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys so i went to the pet store with my parents to look at cages for chrismtmas and well my parents surprised me and got me an early christmas present  So meet my present.....Horus!!!! named after the egyptian god of the sky.....ill have to get better pictures later right now hes a lil scared so i dont wanna scare him more.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww very cute best present ever


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks i love him already ( i hope hes a him cuz i wanted to name him horus is there any way u can tell from my pic or no?) hes so quiet and earlier he let me hold him a little but now that hes in his cage he kinda hisses at me when i go near him  hes so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure others will help you as i did have trouble finding out what my Lucky was
I got told she was a he but pet shop was wrong, you can go by their behaviour 
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15695


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure others will help you as i did have trouble finding out what my Lucky was
I got told she was a he but pet shop was wrong, you can go by their behaviour 
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15695


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks i guess ill have to wait a while before i can tell and name him permanently because right now all he does is sit on his perch but im sure **** perk up in a few days cuz hes new


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea give him a few days to settle and he will get used to his new home
I used to sing to lucky and talk to her then i watched this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q to gain her trust


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I think im gonna name him/her something more gender neutral so i think im gonna call him/her Aero


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah, what a great present!! I bet you'll have lots of fun with your new little cockatiel. Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i think he really likes his home lol been watching him intently for the last couple hours and suddenly hes perking up hes eaten, played with his first toy, preened himself, been on his swing, and even chirped for me  its soo exciting


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, very cute! It is exciting to see them get more comfortable to their surroundings, it just takes time. Glad to hear he's doing well


----------

